
Apollo moon mission coder awarded Presidential Medal of Freedom - hdivider
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38076123
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12991524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12991524)

------
Vanit
Coder, developer, writer? Why the aversion to the term software engineer, her
title? (Criticising poster and the article)

~~~
hdivider
Good point. I just took the phrase I tweeted (as #coder is less cumbersome
than #softwareengineer).

